
Browsers Are Stuck in the 90s - sneak
https://sneak.berlin/20190330/browsers-are-stuck-in-the-90s/
======
tcd
Trash article. Author just complains about what he dislikes about browsers and
how the browser should model after his thoughts exclusively.

Guess what, genius? If you want all those things, install plugins. Or fork the
browser yourself, the code's all there.

